# Happy Fountain Pen Day



## Penchant 4 (Nov 1, 2020)

Dogwood and resin hybrid.


----------



## DrD (Nov 1, 2020)

Love your choice of pen kit.  Nicely done.  Nice touch with the band and the cap, again nicely done.  Would like to see more of the blank though.


----------



## magpens (Nov 1, 2020)

Nice pen !!

I believe that is a Mistral kit .... am I right ?


----------



## Penchant 4 (Nov 1, 2020)

DrD said:


> Love your choice of pen kit.  Nicely done.  Nice touch with the band and the cap, again nicely done.  Would like to see more of the blank though.


Thank you for your very kind remarks.


----------



## Penchant 4 (Nov 1, 2020)

magpens said:


> Nice pen !!
> 
> I believe that is a Mistral kit .... am I right ?


Thank you!
Indeed, it is the Mistral...an excellent kit, IMHO.


----------

